

Solitaire in HTML - mrud
http://worldofsolitaire.com/

======
talvisota
That's interesting. I was thinking that I could learn some JavaScript from it,
all that neat drag & drop and item placement stuff. Turned out that it uses
Yahoo UI library for all the essential stuff, leaving only the actual game
engine for the creator.

<http://developer.yahoo.com/yui/> The YUI library is available under BSD
license. Most probably worth to check out (especially for a JS newbie like
me).

------
S_A_P
I couldn't seem to play it on my iPhone. Anyone else on ios 4 have trouble? I
need the click event it seems.

------
fbomb
more like solitaire in javascript

